# Punch seconds?



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope, but as someone who enjoys almost any Punch, my interest is piqued.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

which are you talking about. the super premiums seconds from CI? those are awsome.


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

Never tried a Punch, but if these compare favorably, I may be interested


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

There are bundles from JR called Consuegras that are from the General factory. They are listed as overruns/seconds and include lines from Punch, Hoyo De Monterrey, El Rey Del Mundo, ect. The only problem is that you really don't know what your getting because they don't tell you. 

I haven't seen the ones from CI but I would be interested because I haven't had a punch that I didn't enjoy


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Super-Premium 2nds - Cigars International

CONSUEGRA ROTHSCHILD #9 : J·R Cigars.com

:hmm:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't had Punch seconds but I have had other brand name seconds and though the flavor is on par, their build quality often suffers resulting in very tight draw. That is my one cigar pet peeve - tight draw.


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Look at cigar dot com under Brands, look for Punch Seconds

forum will not let me post links


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Augenstein1.com by Joel Augenstein

ive seen this same list passed around many times, i think it is still on par.


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

Are punch NC anywhere near as good as the CC?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a few of those given to me by a friend, not bad, like the others said, tight draw, but ok flavor. A bit on the acidic side but ok for a quick smoke you don't care about putting out early. At the price they go for, cant beat the deal.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

sawyerz said:


> Are punch NC anywhere near as good as the CC?


I would think that's like comparing apples and oranges. NC Punch is what, Honduran tobacco? CC Punch, is, well, Cuban tobacco.

The NC Punches I have had have been pretty decent. Nothing I would normally buy but I would gladly smoke one for free (and probably enjoy it)...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

QiCultivator said:


> I would think that's like comparing apples and oranges. NC Punch is what, Honduran tobacco? CC Punch, is, well, Cuban tobacco.
> 
> The NC Punches I have had have been pretty decent. Nothing I would normally buy but I would gladly smoke one for free (and probably enjoy it)...


Yup, I have about 8 in my humidor, great "give away" cigar when you have moochers around. LOL


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Yup, I have about 8 in my humidor, great "give away" cigar when you have moochers around. LOL


You give away Punch seconds?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hunto said:


> You give away Punch seconds?


well im surely not giving away my Gurkhas or my AB's 1sts. So if I had to give something away, sure, a 2nd would be my choice. I got em free too so its kind of a no harm/no foul thing.


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Good so you can comment on how the Punch seconds compare to the Punch premiums??


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

All I can add is that I have bought some consuegras from JR and I believe they are the overrun/second of ERDM Flor De Llaneza. At the same time, I bought a 5 pack of the actual ERDM Flor De Llaneza to compare and to me they have the same exact flavor profile. Burn the same too, just look a little bit off compared the real ones as the real ones look beautiful. 

I can only imagine it's the same with the Punch ones. They will not look as pretty, but taste the same. They are the same cigar just got kicked to the side due to cosmetic reasons....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hunto said:


> Good so you can comment on how the Punch seconds compare to the Punch premiums??


About the same as mid range punch. Good for everyday smoke but not as good as 1sts. Sometimes they have issues with wrapping (ie: to tight or coming off) so u take a chance. But they are so inexpensive it's worth having a few in your humidor.


----------



## hunto (Nov 5, 2011)

Bundle came yesterday late.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

so have you smoked one yet???


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of bringing up old threads, but in an effort to not create a new one, and, since this seems to be in the vein of what I was looking for, here we go! :bump:

Specifically, I was wondering if anybody knows whether the CI Super Premium 2nds (seconds) = JR Cigars Consuegra brand? I've always heard good things about Consuegra, and usually they're cheaper than the Super Premium 2nds at CI (which I find strange anytime JR is cheaper than CI). However, with CI's weekly special on these finally putting them below JR's price, I'm wondering if now is the time?

The description is the same, the sizes are the same, etc. So, I believe they're both seconds of Punch, but I'm wondering if anybody has tried both and able to compare/confirm their similarities?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

i have had many of the sp2nd good little stick as for the jr's they could be hoyo's or el rey del mundo's all made at the same place


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I have bought Consueagra from JRs. I have not bought the seconds from CI to know if they are the same. Here is the Consuegra comparision chart that's been floating around online:

Connie conversions:
No. Size Best Villazon Matches (Note: Only most widely available sizes listed.)
#1 6.5X42 ULT Cetro, PUNCH Oxford Deluxe
#2 4.5X28 ULT Habanella, PUNCH Slim Panatella
#3 5.5X43 BF Corona, HDM Tubo, BELINDA Spanish Twist
#5 5.5X37 ULT Petit Cetro, ERDM Tino, EXCAL VI
#8 5.5X28 ERDM Elegantes
#9 4.5X50 PUNCH/HDM/ULT Rothschild
#10 5X41 PUNCH London club, HDM Sabrosos
#108 6.5X46 ULT Cab 10
#14 7.25X54 BF 754, ULT 1,ULT Cab 60, ERDM Robusto Suprema, HDM Sultans, PUNCH Chateau L
#15 6.25X45 EXCAL II, HDM Churchill
#16 6X48 PUNCH Pita
#17 5.5X47 HDM Café Royale, PGC Superior
#18 7.25X46 BELINDA 1835, PUNCH After Dinner
#25 6.75X48 FDA Prominente, BF/ULT/HDM/PUNCH Doub. Corona, EXCAL Banquet, PGC Monarcha
#26 5.5X42
#28 8.5X52 ULT/HDM/PUNCH Presidente, EXCAL Emperor, ERDM Coronation, PGC Prince Consort
#29 6X41
#30 5.25X50 ULT Cab 20, EXCAL Epicure, PUNCH Corona Gorda Deluxe, PGC Robusto
#68 5X37 FDA Especiale 5, BF Palmita, ERDM Reynita
#70 5.5X44 ERDM Corona, HDM Super Hoyo, PUNCH Café Royales, PUNCH Royal Coronation
#72 5X54 BF 554, ULT Cab 40, ERDM Robusto Zavalla, ERDM Robusto
#73 6X54 FDA Regordo, BF 654, ULT Cab 50, ERDM Reserva Salado
#73M 6X54 ULT Principale, ERDM Robusto Larga
#84T 6X54 ERDM Flor de Llaneza, PGC No. 2
#84B 6X50 FDA/ULT, BF Belicoso


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responses so far. Once upon a time, the Consuegra #9 used to be a very popular second/bundle cigar. Seems like their popularity has dropped off since then, since I don't see much mention of them anymore. Anyone else have experience with both that could weigh in for comparing the Consuegra and Super Premium 2nds?


----------

